# EU will das Angeln in großen Teilen Dänemarks verbieten



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Da wird einem Angst und Bange.


----------



## rustaweli (7. Januar 2021)

Vorneweg - bitte nicht mit Fakenews oder Verschwörungen vergleichen!
Aber, wenn sich nicht viel ändert, wird das überall passieren da so gewollt. Ich sah mal eine Doku über Fischerei, Landwirtschaft etc. Auch sprach dort ein ehemaliger EU Abgeordneter. Zwecks Fischfang ist dies ein langfristiges Ziel der EU! Kleine Fischerboote werden verdrängt, dann geht es weiter und es bleiben nur die großen Player. Wie auch schon angefangen in der Landwirtschaft hierzulande und kleinen Fischern in z.B Frankreich. Wieviel kleine Bauern gibt es hier denn noch? Wieviel Metzgereien mit eigener Schlachtung? Das alles soll so und kommt so. Über welche Wege auch immer.


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2021)

Ob sich das Volk der Dänen solche weitreichenden Einmischungen gefallen lässt, oder ob das nicht einen Daneixt heraufbeschwört?


----------



## TobBok (7. Januar 2021)

Der große Unterschied zu Deutschland wird sein:
Die dänische Anglerschaft wird das Ganze nicht entspannt durchwinken oder dem Ganzen unbesorgt entgegen sehen, wie es teilweise deutsche Vereine und Verbände getan haben, die jetzt teilweise ganz schön hart am paddeln sind, weil sie sich nicht frühzeitig in den Prozess eingeschaltet haben.

Durch frühzeitiges Einschalten bei uns vor Ort in Celle ist für das Aller-Tal, wo man ursprünglich quasi Angelverbot geplant hatte folgendes Ergebnis entstanden:
Angeln von Röhricht-Zonen aus verboten (1,5% der Uferfläche, also im Vergleich zu den geplanten 70+% Uferfläche, sind fast vernachlässigungsfähig; das Röhricht am Fluss steht so eng, von dort angelt eh niemand....) und maximal 1,5 Kilo Angelfutter pro Tag pro Angler.

Und wenn die Dänen dort jetzt NATIONAL bereits vom Verband her auf die Bremse drücken - plus die Tatsache, dass es nationale Körperschaften auf staatlicher Ebene gibt, die sich nur mit Angeldingen auseinandersetzen - kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Dänen eine realistische Chance haben sich der Sache großflächig mit Pauken und Trompeten zu widersetzen. Ich durfte in einer Woche in Kolding die volle Breite der dänischen Anglerschaft, vom Brandungsfischer bis zum Karpfenansitzer, erleben. Dort wird Zusammenhalt und gemeinsame Freizeitaktivität noch großgesprochen und ZUSAMMEN vertreten.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2021)

In D sind wir mit dem Thema auch noch nicht durch......

Nur dann wird es an den wenigen freien Stellen so aussehen






oder so


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2021)

Da bleibt nur die Frage, wann es denn bei uns so weit ist?
Eine erschreckende Meldung, macht immer weniger Bock auf EU und ihre ökologische Tyrannei!

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2021)

Ich kann und will so einen Quatsch nicht glauben. Gerade in Dänemark, wo ein vergleichsweise geringer Befischungsdruck durch Angler besteht. Naturschutz ist gut und wichtig, aber dabei kathegorisch Naturnutzer - die gleichzeitig größtenteils Schützer sind - auszuschließen ist nicht angemessen.

Sollte das wirklich in den Köpfen der EU - Bürokraten rumschwirren, kann man den Britten erst recht nur zum erfolgreichen und hinsichtlich der Kriterien durchaus für sie gelungenen EU - Austritt gratulieren.


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die Frage, wann es denn bei uns so weit ist?
> Eine erschreckende Meldung, macht immer weniger Bock auf EU und ihre ökologische Tyrannei!
> 
> Jürgen


Da ist doch EU-weit dann. Und würde auch für die deutschen Natura 2000-Gebiete gelten?!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Januar 2021)

*Natura 2000*

_"Sein Zweck ist der länderübergreifende Schutz gefährdeter wildlebender heimischer Pflanzen- und Tierarten und ihrer natürlichen Lebensräume."_
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natura_2000

Für mein Verständnis zählen im Zweifel sehr wohl auch die vor Ort lebenden Menschen zu den heimischen Tierarten, nur scheinen diese für die Brüsseler Eurokraten kein sonderliches Recht auf einen natürlichen Lebensraum oder ein gewisses Maß an Selbstbestimmtheit zu haben. Als gefährdete Art kann man Angler & Jäger sehr wohl auch betrachten, wenn man sich einmal den massiven Gegenwind vor Augen führt, der uns international und auch national entgegenbläst.

Ich lehne auch nicht die EU als solche ab und Europa schon gar nicht, wie es oft gerne bewusst fälschlich von einigen Gruppierungen _"verwechselt" _wird.
Den Großteil derer _- die sich in Brüssel & Peripherie - _solche und noch ganz andere _"Nettigkeiten"_ für uns EU-Bürger ausdenken allerdings schon.

Aber was willste machen? Solange dort Figuren wie eine Ska Keller ihr _- fürstlich bezahltes -_ Unwesen treiben und viele Leute, so wie hier schon ganz richtig festgestellt wurde, lediglich die drei sprichwörtlichen Affen geben, solange wird es sicherlich nicht besser werden. Am Ende bekommen auch wir Angler was wir gewählt oder zumindest aber durchgewunken haben, so sieht die unbequeme Wahrheit nun mal aus. Da sollte und darf sich eigentlich niemand ernsthaft beschweren.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2021)

Jürgen, den Engländern werden noch einige mehr folgen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Januar 2021)

Das würde mir in der Tat die Tränen in die Augen treiben und macht einem noch mehr Angst, als man sowieso schon um seine Freiheiten bei dem Lieblingshobby hat.
Der nächste Step ist dann, dass wir alle Zwangs-Veganer werden müssen


----------



## TobBok (7. Januar 2021)

Das Krasse ist ja, dass ein wenig mehr Ökologie beim Angeln gar nicht so falsch ist.
Die Grundprämisse ist voll OK.

Das man dann daraus aber den Menschen KOMPLETT von der Natur abkoppelt ist absoluter Wahnsinn.
Aber es ist auch nicht jedes Volk so buckelfreudig wie das Deutsche - zum Glück.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Jürgen, den Engländern werden noch einige mehr folgen....


Ja, aber leider die Falschen, nämlich die, welche bisher nur gekostet haben.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (7. Januar 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Aber es ist auch nicht jedes Volk so buckelfreudig wie das Deutsche - zum Glück.


Naja, ist etwas vereinfacht, auch wenn regionaler Widerstand vielleicht etwas bewirken könnte, aber nur könnte. Fischereirecht ist einer der wenigen Bereiche, wo die EU das absolute Sagen hat und nationale Souveränität überhaupt keine Rolle spielt oder was machen kann. Darf man nicht vergessen!


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Aber es ist auch nicht jedes Volk so buckelfreudig wie das Deutsche - zum Glück.



Für eine Revolution gibts in D noch kein amtliches Vordruckformular.....


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Für eine Revolution gibts in D


keine Revoluzzer mehr


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> keine Revoluzzer mehr


Also ich wäre schon bereit, mit dir für den kommunistischen Kirchenstaat zu kämpfen. Hammer und Bibel!


----------



## Blueser (7. Januar 2021)

Nationaler Widerstand in der EU? Da fällt D schonmal raus ...


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Also ich wäre schon bereit, mit dir für den kommunistischen Kirchenstaat zu kämpfen. Hammer und Bibel!


Auch ne Axt und Mistgabel?


----------



## rustaweli (7. Januar 2021)

TobBok schrieb:


> Das Krasse ist ja, dass ein wenig mehr Ökologie beim Angeln gar nicht so falsch ist.
> Die Grundprämisse ist voll OK.


Beim Thema Ökologie gehe ich mit Dir! Aber da geht es ja nicht wirklich um Ökologie sondern rein um Verbote, Ausgrenzung unter dem ziehenden Deckmantel Naturschutz. Nicht mal das wirklich, denn sonst müsste man eingestehen das verwertende Angler grüner sind wie Grüne! Keine überfischten Meere durch Schleppnetze, kein CO2 durch Transport und Lager, keine schädlichen Aquakulturen samt Antibiotika, keine Giftfische aus China. Einfach, sauber, autochton! Sogar vegetarisch, ohne Massentierhaltung samt Monokulturen für Futtermittel.
Das aber sind reine Verbote. Ausgrenzung von Nutzern aus der Natur. Wie sollen aber spätere Generationen etwas schützen, was sie durch Ausgrenzung nicht lieben gelernt haben?! Ob Angler, Jäger, Natursportler.
Thema Ökologie, vor allem Gewässerökologie, da hat wirklich die Mehrheit Nachholbedarf. Ob Vereine oder Angler! Wer liest denn groß Veröffentlichungen, Studien usw.? Ob Fische, Besatz, Gewässer, Fauna?
Die Schriften, Bücher, Vorträge z.B. der IGB oder Dr. Arlinghaus sollten beispielsweise Standartlektüre werden. Von Vereinen und angehenden Anglern. Aber so long...


----------



## rippi (7. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auch ne Axt und Mistgabel?


Ich habe alle Trio-Studioalben gehört.


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Also ich wäre schon bereit, mit dir für den kommunistischen Kirchenstaat zu kämpfen. Hammer und Bibel!


Manchmal merkt man erst, wie sehr man einen Menschen vermisst hat, wenn er wieder da ist


----------



## Harrie (8. Januar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die Frage, wann es denn bei uns so weit ist?
> Eine erschreckende Meldung, macht immer weniger Bock auf EU und ihre ökologische Tyrannei!
> 
> Jürgen


Jürgen,warte mal ende September ab.


----------



## hans albers (8. Januar 2021)

"eu arbeitet an einem vorschlag"...

also ich würde erst mal abwarten.. 
bevor ich hier panik posts verbreite.

das wird von den dänen nicht abgewunken werden.


----------



## TobBok (8. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, ist etwas vereinfacht, auch wenn regionaler Widerstand vielleicht etwas bewirken könnte, aber nur könnte. Fischereirecht ist einer der wenigen Bereiche, wo die EU das absolute Sagen hat und nationale Souveränität überhaupt keine Rolle spielt oder was machen kann. Darf man nicht vergessen!


Im Grunde hast du da wohl aus rein rechtlicher Sicht durchaus Sinn.
A) Umsetzen vor Ort müssen es am Ende aber dann doch wieder nationale Institute. Die EU wird sich ja wohl kaum eine Überwachungsflotte für die Gebiete in Dänemark zulegen.
Und 
B) Durch frühzeitiges regionales Einmischen vor Ort kann wie bei uns im Kreis durchaus eine Natura 2000 Umsetzung erarbeitet werden, die deutlich Angler-freundlicher ist, als es die initalen Ideen vorgesehen hätten.


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. Januar 2021)

"Was ich nicht brauch und ich nicht kenn, das verbiete ich auch allen Anderen!"

ökologischer Leitsatz der entsprechenden Parteien, trifft Angler, Jäger, Landwirte, etc.


----------



## junglist1 (11. Januar 2021)

Naja sowas passiert wenn man seine Nationale Entscheidungskraft in die Hände von abgehobenen EU Irren gibt. Nur hat sich das Volk selber für diesen weg entschieden in dem es sein Kreuz an einer bestimmten Stelle gemacht hat. Das nächste mal vorher informieren und nicht sagen das kreuz hab ich schon immer da gemacht.


----------



## fleks (11. Januar 2021)

Wird in DE auch noch kommen, ihr werdet es sehen. Die Vereinsmeierei ist da nicht unbedingt förderlich um unser Hobby zu erhalten. Ich stell mir bloß vor wie schwierig es für einen Verband is so viele Vereine zu mobiliseren wo jeder Vorstand was anderes im Kopf hat...


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2021)

Am besten jetzt schon per vorauseilendem Gehorsam und predigen von Untergangsphantasien den Niedergang heraufbeschwören!


----------



## Floriho (12. Januar 2021)

Dafür kann man hinterher sagen, ich hab's ja gleich gesagt.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. Januar 2021)

Moin moin in die Runde, 
Also Leute und Themen gibt es, wo man wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. 
Personen die nicht mal in der Nähe wohnen geben weitreichende Einschnitte in irgend welchen Gesetzgebungen bekannt unter dem Deckmantel EU. In meine Augen hat das auch nix damit zu tun, wann wer, wie und wo ein Kreuz gesetzt hat um dafür oder dagegen zu sein. Viele Beschlüsse werden erst im Nachhinein verfasst und die dazugehörigen Wähler (die einst mal ein Kreuz gesetzt haben irgendwo) werden keineswegs mehr dazu gefragt. Das läuft doch hier in Deutschland nicht anders ab, oder wird eine effektive Bürgerbeteiligung durchgeführt?  Nein,.. Da es nicht gewünscht ist!

Um derartige Anliegen seitens der EU zu Unterbinden bin ich der Meinung, kann nur das in Dänemark befindliche Königshaus gegenüber der EU sagen. Stop: bis hierher und nicht weiter. Das ist immernoch unser Teretorium! Die vor Ort befindlichen Verbände leisten eine mega tolle Arbeit, warum sich Dänemark auch schon seit Jahren als Anglerland etabliert hat. Ebenso die unzähligen freien Helfer. Verglichen mit der Bevölkerungszahl zu unsereins in Deutschland, können wir uns da noch eine Scheibe abschneiden. Wie in anderen Ländern auch, haben die Regierungspartei verstanden das die wahren Naturschützer die jenigen sind, die mit der Natur im Einklang stehen. Nicht wie hier in Deutschland, wo der Neid auf andere, die Gier und der Profit an erster Stelle steht. Abgesehen von den "möchtegern Politiker*innen" die nicht für die Menschen sondern nur nach Parteibuch agieren. 

Schlussendlich ist zu hoffen, daß die Menschen vor Ort, der dänische fischereiverband sowie das Königshaus aussagekräftig gegenüber der EU bleiben und ihre getahne Leistung zum Schutz in den Vordergrund stellen und nicht so ein Blatt Papier das aus Gedankenquark entstanden ist. 

Bleibt gesund! 

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Minimax (12. Januar 2021)

@kleinerkarpfen ,
eine brilliante, glasklare Analyse, hab vielen Dank dafür. Du legst da den Finger in eine offene Wunde:

Was uns hier in Deutschland fehlt, ist ein Königshaus, das unser "Teretorium" [sic!] schützt. Nicht nur was Angeln betrifft.

Da trifft es sich gut, das gerade jetzt eine echte Spitzenkraft auf dem Alleinherrscher-Gebrauchtmarkt herumgeistert, der alle Anforderungen erfüllt, ab dem 20.1. verfügbar ist, und sogar deutsche Vorfahren hat,
Das wär doch was, oder?
Udelehi,
Minimax


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. Januar 2021)

@Minimax... 
Ich glaube da keineswegs was von geschrieben zu haben, das irgendwelche inteprätation es zulässt mit "deutschen Vorfahren" oder ähnliches. Auch habe ich kein Vergleich dazu gezogen, in Deutschland ein Königshaus zu etablieren. Es werden mir seitens von dir, falsche Wörter in den Mund gelegt, die ich weder gesagt noch gemeint habe. 

Meine Darstellung ist lediglich diese, dass wenn die Verantwortlichen Personenkreise im dänischen fischereiverband gegen die EU Normungen erreichen wollen, es vielversprechender ist mit dem Königshaus in Dänemark zusammen zu agieren. Eine einzelne Stimme / Verband wird kaum etwas ausrichten können. 

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Januar 2021)

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Meine Darstellung ist lediglich diese, dass wenn die Verantwortlichen Personenkreise im dänischen fischereiverband gegen die EU Normungen erreichen wollen, es vielversprechender ist mit dem Königshaus in Dänemark zusammen zu agieren.


Wikipedia - Parlamentarische Monarchie


----------



## rippi (12. Januar 2021)

DSF ist ein sehr starker Verband, gerade vor wenigen Jahren wurde ein gefordertes Verbot von lebenden Köderfischen gekippt. Ein Einmischen von Königin Margrehte in die Politik wäre hingegen ein Skandal und ist für solch eine Nichtigkeit nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Januar 2021)

_"Etwas ist faul im Staate Dänemark."_
Ersann ironischerweise einst ein Engländer...

Darauf erstmal eine lecker Rød Pølse _- mit ordentlich E124 _- ganz EU konform versteht sich.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2021)

Verachtet mir die Würschtel nicht, die haben so manchem Nordlandreisenden das Leben gerettet!


----------



## uwe Leu (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe 23 Jahre in DDR verbringen müssen und hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten was sich gerade in den letzten Jahren abspielt.
Der Honecker und seine Bande würden sich kaputt und uns auslachen, die hätten nicht zugeschaut wie 130.000 Kormorane 65.000 t/p.A. Fisch fressen oder Wölfe die Nutztiere auffressen nur damit einige Leute die Steuerkassen plündern und ihren Spaß haben.
Das ist grüner Terrorismus und was Politik nicht vor Ort durchbekommt schiebt Politik über Brüssel.
Ich denke es geht einfach darum Zeugen von so mancher Sauerei kalt zu stellen.
Als in Dänemark der Düngemitteltank nördlich Als das Meer verschmutzte, in Anklam Bioethanol die Peene vergiftete oder in Velgast die Bahrte durch Biogasanlagen Abwasser zum Absterben brachte, alles ohne Sanktionen und dem Deckmantel unserer großen Politiker und gekaufter Presse lt. Verbandszeitschriften fehlen Gesetzte.
Wir sollen doch gar nicht sehen wie Trawler Kleinstlebewesen für Fischmehl fangen, wie Grundgeschirre den Boden 4 mal im Jahr durchflügen oder vor Kühlungsborn Sand für den Turistrand in Boltenhagen abgepumpt wird und tausende Kleinfische Verrecken und der Meeresboden verwüstet wird.
Wie peinlich ist es, dass wir Angler mit unserem Wissen sehen was solche Machenschaften und verfehlter "Naturschutz" mit Plagen von Kormoranen anrichten.
Wer hätte geglaubt AWZ = alles erlaubt außer Angeln von Hendrix in letzte Minute durchgeprügelt und Harbeck und Backhaus nicht moniert.
Vor allem wenn diese grünen Radikallos an der Macht sind, hat Herr Harbeck als er Landwirtschaftsminister in SH war etwas für den Fischbestand getan (wie Verbot von Schleppgeschirr, Bergung von Munition, Besatzmaßnahmen) ?
Der Backhaus in MV ist noch besser der nimmt den Anglern ja selbst Rentnern noch 30,-€ für eine Jahreskarte ab im Jahr 2,6 Millionen die verschwinden anstatt das Geld für den Fischbestand zu nutzten.
Wer diese Leute wählt kann seinen Auto und Bootsschlüssel gleich mit in die Urne schmeißen.
Lasst uns angeln bleibt Gesund damit das nicht Krank macht.
Gruß aus MV


----------



## hans albers (13. Januar 2021)

naja...

man kann auch alles schwarz malen..
sei doch froh, das die ddr vorbei ist.

"grüner terrorismus"...
wenn ich das schon lese.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> sei doch froh, das die ddr vorbei ist.



Abgesehen davon dass man nur nach Antrag ausreisen durfte, hatte man mehr persönliche Freiheiten das Angeln und andere Dinge betreffend als heute.
Wir bewegen uns wieder in Richtung Totalitarismus .
Diese kleinkarierte Regulierungswut und die damit verbundenen Verbote fühlen sich immer mehr wie ein Würgegriff an.
Wenn man hier nicht verwurzelt wäre, täte man als Angler gut dran den Kontinent zu verlassen und in weniger regulierungswütige Staaten auszuwandern.

Diese Denkweise der EU-Entscheidungsträger finde ich zum koxxen!
_"Wir beschließen etwas, stellen das dann in den Raum und warten einige Zeit ab, was passiert. Wenn es dann kein großes Geschrei gibt und keine Aufstände, weil die meisten gar nicht begreifen, was da beschlossen wurde, dann machen wir weiter - Schritt für Schritt, bis es kein Zurück mehr gibt."_
Quelle: https://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jean-Claude_Juncker


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Januar 2021)

Wo hab´ ich meinen Aluhut nur , wo isser blos ... 

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wo hab´ ich meinen Aluhut nur , wo isser blos ...
> 
> R.S.




Ich denke du findest ihn wenn du die Scheuklappen abnimmst!


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn ich ebenfalls mit vielem nicht einverstanden bin aber "grüner Terrorismus"....


ich fühle echt mit! Fast dasselbe wie wenn im Irak oder Afghanistan ne Autobombe hochgeht und ne Familie in Stücke gerissen wird...
eigentlich gehts uns ja noch nen Stück dreckiger - die können dort ja immerhin mit der Kalashnikov in irgendne Richtung zurückschießen...


----------



## Wollebre (13. Januar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass man nur nach Antrag ausreisen durfte, hatte man mehr persönliche Freiheiten das Angeln und andere Dinge betreffend als heute.
> Wir bewegen uns wieder in Richtung Totalitarismus .
> Diese kleinkarierte Regulierungswut und die damit verbundenen Verbote fühlen sich immer mehr wie ein Würgegriff an.
> Wenn man hier nicht verwurzelt wäre, täte man als Angler gut dran den Kontinent zu verlassen und in weniger regulierungswütige Staaten auszuwandern.
> ...



Gibt es dänische Angelforen und wenn wie ist die Stimmung dort?


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Gibt es dänische Angelforen und wenn wie ist die Stimmung dort?


Die 2 großen dänischen Angelforen sind de facto tot, auf Facebook hat es zumindest kurzfristig zu vielen Reaktionen geführt und es wurde oft geteilt.


----------



## fleks (25. Januar 2021)

Frühes Aufmerksam machen verhindert oft, was ansonsten stillschweigend seinen Lauf nimmt.


----------



## Effes (26. Januar 2021)

Und ein Aufmerksam machen ist notwendig und findet auch sicherlich statt. Dass man damit nicht warten kann, bis ein Entwurf eventuell verabschiedet wird, ist selbstredend, aber die abstrusen DDR-Vergleiche, welche hier teils angestellt werden, helfen diesbezüglich nicht im Ansatz. Ganz im Gegenteil, sollten die Verbände so an die Sache herangehen, fangen sie sich nichts als ein paar herzliche Lacher ein.

Ich bin jedoch recht optimistisch, dass sich die Verantwortlichen dessen bewusst sind und besonnen und rational an die Sache herangehen werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Und ein Aufmerksam machen ist notwendig und findet auch sicherlich statt. Dass man damit nicht warten kann, bis ein Entwurf eventuell verabschiedet wird, ist selbstredend, aber die abstrusen DDR-Vergleiche, welche hier teils angestellt werden, helfen diesbezüglich nicht im Ansatz. Ganz im Gegenteil, sollten die Verbände so an die Sache herangehen, fangen sie sich nichts als ein paar herzliche Lacher ein.
> 
> Ich bin jedoch recht optimistisch, dass sich die Verantwortlichen dessen bewusst sind und besonnen und rational an die Sache herangehen werden.



Was bitte ist an der eingangs gezeigten Karte denn besonnen!?

Selbst wenn es am Ende nicht ganz so krass kommen sollte, jeder Angler & Jäger innerhalb der EU kann dort 1:1 sehen wohin die Reise gehen soll, geht es nach dem Willen der von Dir genannten besonnenen und rational handelnden EU-Verantwortlichen. Diese machen sich nicht einmal mehr die Mühe irgendwen von der Angler- & Jägerschaft mit ihren Ideen abzuholen. Das wollen sie nicht _- das zeigt sich nicht erst in diesem Fall von überbordendem EU-Regulierungswahn - _aber das brauchen sie im Grunde ja auch nicht. Es warten nämlich doch alle nur ab, irgendwer wird es schon richten. Wer denn und wie denn, wenn man einmal fragen darf?

Wie das Ganze dann für die EU-Bürger weitergeht, dazu gibt es weiter oben ja bereits ein nettes Claude Juncker Zitat. Wobei man dem Typen schon zugute halten muss, dass er es so in der Öffentlichkeit gesagt hat. Niemand kann also ernsthaft länger behaupten dass da etwas Gutes auf uns zu kommt. Wobei die Bestrebungen in Brüssel & Co. Stück für Stück ganz klar in eine Richtung gehen und die verheißt gerade auch für die Zukunft von uns Anglern & Jägern nichts Gutes.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Du als Angler und frisch gebackener Teichbesitzer eines schönen Tages nicht doch mit Tränen in den Augen und der geballten Faust in der Hosentasche am Ufer stehen musst, welches Du eigentlich gar nicht mehr betreten darfst.

Good luck!


----------



## Effes (26. Januar 2021)

Lesen und Verstehen anstatt immer gleich drauf los schreiben hilft manchmal, lass dir den Tipp ans Herz gelegt sein ;-) Ich schreibe ja selbst, dass man dagegen vorgehen muss, das allerdings vernünftig geschehen muss und nicht mit DDR-Vergleichen. Denn das ist alles andere als vernünftig und führt niemals zum Ziel. Dass du mit deiner Art, immer gleich dagegen zu schießen, häufig aneckst und dadurch auch ein schlechtes Bild von vielen Verbänden, etc. hast, glaube ich dir sofort. Vielleicht liegt es jedoch nicht immer an allen anderen ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Du als Angler und frisch gebackener Teichbesitzer eines schönen Tages nicht doch mit Tränen in den Augen und der geballten Faust in der Hosentasche am Ufer stehen musst, welches Du eigentlich gar nicht mehr betreten darfst.


Korrekte und realistische Einschätzung!
Da wäre Effes nicht der Erste, dessen naturnaher Teich zum Biotop erklärt wird.
Dazu reicht es, wenn irgend ein Nabu Fuzzi, dort etwa ein rote Liste Amphibium, sagen wir mal Wechselkröte, oder eine Unke findet.
Dann wird man ihm schon erklären, was er dort an seinem Teich noch machen darf!
Diese Gefahr steigt dann überproportional an, je Grüner das entsprechende Bundesland regiert wird, oder wer da gerade den zuständigen Posten aufm Landratsamt besetzt hält.

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2021)

Falls es in Deutschland soweit kommen sollte, sollten sich die betroffenen Angler für Deutschland die Begründungen einholen und diese, die Ursachen / Auswirkungen gegenüberstellen und eine sachlich begründete Erklärung zurückschicken mit funktionellen Beispielen.
Hab mir das grad ein bisschen durchgedacht,  Welche Ursache / Wirkung vorliegen könnten Seitens sinnvollen Bestandsschutz oder kurzfristige Resteumverteilung.  
Wenn denen das mal nicht ordentlich um die Ohren fliegt- was die da vorhaben.
Verstehen die das fachlich worüber sie entscheiden? Wohl kaum. Wie auch. 
Angler haben, um die von Ihren erzeugten Einflüsse zu steuern, eigene, erprobte Methoden - wenn man sie anwendet.

Wenn man auf Anglers Rücken, - Schäden-, verursacht von anderen, auszutragen pflegt, ist das nicht nur höchst unanständig, sondern auch keine Ursachenbehebung und somit kein vernünftiger Lösungsansatz.
Für eine Wertung benötigt man Daten und Absichten / Strategie, die dahinter liegen sollen.
Wenn man versucht, Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten, schaffen will, funktioniert das wohl nur sehr kurzfristig über Resteumverteilung.

Pro Fisch ist pro Nutzer. 
Es kann durchaus Sinn machen, das eine oder andere Schutzgebiet einzurichten, wie ein Schongebiet im Süßwasser.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2021)

Wer schlägt oder erarbeitet eigentlich diese Vorschläge für diese Schutzgebiete? Ist das nicht ohne Angler und Fischer komplett vom Ziel vorbei?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wer schlägt oder erarbeitet eigentlich diese Vorschläge für diese Schutzgebiete? Ist das ohne Angler und Fischer komplett vom Ziel komplett vorbei?



Das findet generell glaube ich viel zu wenig statt. Wenn man die Bevölkerung (Angler, Jäger, Autofahrer etc.) wirklich mitnehmen möchte, so kann das nur über einen gemeinsamen Dialog stattfinden. Jede Seite sollte dann zu tatsächlich akzeptablen & auch praxisverträglichen Kompromissen bereit sein. Nur so kann es längerfristig und ohne großen Gram funktionieren. Eine Gesellschaft die sich nicht von sich aus verändert wird sich immer unter Zwang fühlen, weil sie das letztlich wohl auch ist.

Aktuell scheint es überall nur noch Extremisten zu geben, sei es bei den Themen die das Klima betreffen aber auch bei anderen Themen rund um den Naturschutz oder unsere Gesellschaft. Nehmt die Leute doch mal mit, anstatt ihnen alles nur zu verbieten und ihnen etwas vorzuschreiben. Wenn sie nicht wollen, dann wollen sie eben nicht, fertig aus. Überzeugungsarbeit leistet man nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer, sondern über Einsicht und Kompromisse. Ansonsten fände ich den sicherlich schon arg übertriebenen Begriff der _"Diktatur"_ irgendwann vielleicht doch ganz passend.

Warum muss es unbedingt das E-Auto sein? Können es nicht etwa doch auch Synfuels sein, um den Petrolheads / Traditionalisten / Konservativen weiterhin ihre nach oben und unten flitzenden Kolben zu ermöglichen? Subventioniert wird das Elektroauto genauso, von daher gibt es keinen Unterschied. Von mir aus ein sinnvoller Mix an verschiedenen Antriebsarten und jeder entscheidet am Ende für sich selbst. Das ist Freiheit. Wollt ihr Freiheit? Ich schon und zwar nicht nur im Bereich der Angelei.

Aktuell aber wird jeglicher Diskurs in dieser Richtung total untergraben und man hat den Eindruck, das wollen einige Leute auch gar nicht. Sie sind an keinem Diskurs interessiert, sie drücken ihre Agenda durch und fertig. Nicht wenige machen sich mit dem Elektro- und EEG-Hype vornehmlich auch ihre Taschen voll, das hat mit Umwelt- & Klimaschutz dann natürlich auch nicht mehr viel zu tun. Meine norddeutsche Heimat ist mittlerweile jedenfalls total entstellt und gleicht in jeder Himmelsrichtung einer Industrielandschaft.

Ein gewisser Grad an Normalität _- ich nenne es einmal den gesunden Menschenverstand - _ist uns heute scheinbar total abhanden gekommen und ein Ende scheint leider noch nicht in Sicht.


----------

